

LLVM commit adding partial Swift support back in 2012. - FredericJ
https://github.com/llvm-mirror/llvm/commit/eb1641d54a7eda7717304bc4d55d059208d8ebed#diff-d06f4313a5eda2b3903ca0e3e4618816R60

======
jws
This is not the language Swift. This is Apple's ARM core they developed in
2012. It is the core in their A6 processor.

